# Better than Heiji (?)



## heirkb (Jan 21, 2012)

Thought this might be a good place to post this since you have a lot of experience with these knives. Jon, do you have any knives that actually cut better than Heiji's knives? Lets qualify "better" as cutting more easily, with less resistance, etc...Just wondering, because I can't really imagine it, but maybe there is something out there.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 21, 2012)

yup... kochi is one of them. However, Heiji wins out in steel... edge retention, joy in sharpening, etc.

Gesshin ginga and Suisin INOX Honyaki are pretty sweet cutters too. Heiji is more of an all around knife.

Next time you're in LA, stop by and we can test a bunch of them side by side so you can see for yourself.


----------



## heirkb (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Now I'm really curious to check those other ones out. This next trip shouldn't be too far away now that my sister lives in LA. We'll see...


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 21, 2012)

JBroida said:


> yup... kochi is one of them. However, Heiji wins out in steel... edge retention, joy in sharpening, etc.
> 
> Gesshin ginga and Suisin INOX Honyaki are pretty sweet cutters too. Heiji is more of an all around knife.
> 
> Next time you're in LA, stop by and we can test a bunch of them side by side so you can see for yourself.



This conversation sounds sooooooo familiar...


----------

